# O.M.G. The Real World - Key West



## Juneplum (Mar 3, 2006)

Did, y'all watch the premiere on Tuesday?!?!  'k so 1st of all, one of the new roommates is a MAC employee in CA. Her name is Janelle. GO MAC GIRL!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 2nd of all, omg the blonde girl. She had some major issues  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 . The way she blew up at that guy.. WOW, and all that on the 1st show..  I'm loving this cast so far.. looks like it's gonna be a *good *one! PLUS they shot it here in the keys so yaaay!


----------



## neyugNneiL (Mar 3, 2006)

I caught the replay on Wednesday nite--I must say that this cast has caught my attention.  The last season that I  kept up with was the San Diego cast.  I heard that there was a MAC MA on there, but I didn't know which one.  I figured out pretty fast who it was just by watching the premier episode though.  I can't wait for the next episode.


----------



## lovemichelle (Mar 3, 2006)

My boyfriend is from FL and as soon as he saw it was in Key West he was like this is gonna be gay and when I watched I wasn't interested at all.


----------



## fireatwill (Mar 3, 2006)

I live in Florida so im going to watch it. The MAC girl is cool. I cant stand the anorexic one. Shes so obnoxious. Shes just doing it for attention. If she ACTUALLY had a problem she wouldnt go around to people saying "Oh. Your eating. Your lucky - I wish I could do that." When she said that i was like wow you ahve  GOT to be kidding me.


----------



## macluver909 (Mar 4, 2006)

i think this will be a drama filled season. I can see the mac girl totally cheating on her bf, the blond i think is okay and i dont think that she is doing it for attention, my friend has a eating disorder and it affects people more then anyone understands its like a really fat person who cant stop eating its the same just different affect


----------



## fireatwill (Mar 4, 2006)

I also know somebody who has an eating disorder. I just dont understand why she would openly announce it and be all oh i wish i could eat. My friend doesnt like to brag about it. I think people like that are pathetic.


----------



## Chelly (Mar 4, 2006)

the blond girl is arguably the most annoying person i've ever had the displeasure of seeing in my entire life. what an attention whore! its only the first episode and she's already cried 3 times and hyperventaliated (i probably spelled that wrong)


----------



## kaliraksha (Mar 4, 2006)

I think people get attatched to the cast of their city... I'm still sad I missed a lot of Austin... actually, secretly... because I wanted to learn the cool things to do in my city =(


----------



## Gloriamgo (Mar 4, 2006)

I love that guy jose!!! he seems like such a sweetie!! but i think he's gonna be the one that doesn't get much camera time...which makes me sad


----------



## IslandGirl77 (Mar 4, 2006)

Man, my free cable ain't getting hooked up fast enough! I can't wait to see it.


----------



## rubixio (Mar 5, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Chelly* 
_the blond girl is arguably the most annoying person i've ever had the displeasure of seeing in my entire life. what an attention whore! its only the first episode and she's already cried 3 times and hyperventaliated (i probably spelled that wrong)_

 

Seriously, I dont understand why she'd randomly announce that she hated herself in the middle of a bar. They should tape her mouth shut.

I always say I wont watch but they replay the episodes so much, it happens. The only one who seems ok to me is Jose but that could change.


----------



## kaliraksha (Mar 5, 2006)

Yeah I despise the blondie... I think she would be fine if she didn't drink. What a drag...


----------



## Juneplum (Apr 6, 2006)

okay, tyler gets on my last nerve.. what is his deal? he just won't leave svetlana alone.. ugh.. she's a brat, but i like her..


----------

